# Has anyone here purchased a kohler standby generator



## Tthog (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi all,

I recently purchased a kohler standby generator. Kohler is offering $75 rebate checks for both the original (you) kohler standby generator who refers a new kohler generator ( me). We just need to provide a copy of original receipt, model and serial # of generator. See below. Thanks tt

http://www.kohlerpower.com/onlinecatalog/pdf/114862_Consumer_Referral_rebate_F.pdf


----------

